# Half-siders and mosaic



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BzcpU_l97ZI


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a very pretty mosaic  Now there's one that can't be anything else. While ash-red cocks can have so much blue it looks mosaic, a bird can't just express dilute on one side without something funky going on.

I also like the half-sided pied, which I believe is not the same as mosaic. I have seen too many pied birds that just happen to have one white wing while the other has color. But that's just my opinion. A lot of breeds over there are bred to turn white when they are plucked a few times so they could easily (easy for them, not so easy on the bird  ) turn them into whatever kind of crazy white pattern they want.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> That is a very pretty mosaic  Now there's one that can't be anything else. While ash-red cocks can have so much blue it looks mosaic, a bird can't just express dilute on one side without something funky going on.
> 
> I also like the half-sided pied, which I believe is not the same as mosaic. I have seen too many pied birds that just happen to have one white wing while the other has color. But that's just my opinion. A lot of breeds over there are bred to turn white when they are plucked a few times so they could easily (easy for them, not so easy on the bird  ) turn them into whatever kind of crazy white pattern they want.


I agree completely! The dilute ash red one is amazing, I guess there is a very minimal chance of some kind of weird mosaic half sider with pied on one side of the shield but highly unlikely.


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JcrcqVtvUU&feature=related ..... at 0:30


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Wouldn't that have to be recessive with the colored flights and tail and not ash? Anyways i wonder how halfsiders breed out. For the sake of discussion, if the bird was a male bred to a RY i wonder if you would get both yellows and reds, just reds or just yellows. Would one side be completely dominant over the other or what? If that was so i would assume it was the RR side because it has the tail, head, and a spot on the yellow side.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Mitotic crossing-over or nondisjunction would be a valid explanation for this yellow/red halfsider too. Genetically this would need to be a male het dilute D+/d.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Henk69 said:


> Mitotic crossing-over or nondisjunction would be a valid explanation for this yellow/red halfsider too. Genetically this would need to be a male het dilute D+/d.


Some dilute intense mosaics are hens. This is Brunner Pouter mosaic - black and recessive yellow, is a hen. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=21939&stc=1&d=1321906204


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

She could be pale. My first thought was (het) gimpel/archangel...


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Print Tippler said:


> Wouldn't that have to be recessive with the colored flights and tail and not ash? Anyways i wonder how halfsiders breed out. For the sake of discussion, if the bird was a male bred to a RY i wonder if you would get both yellows and reds, just reds or just yellows. Would one side be completely dominant over the other or what? If that was so i would assume it was the RR side because it has the tail, head, and a spot on the yellow side.


Yeah your right, Oversight on my part. No Doubt it is reccesive red with dilution on one side.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Henk69 said:


> She could be pale. My first thought was (het) gimpel/archangel...


Her father is a kite, possibly heterozygous for dilute, and her mother a white self.


----------

